# Laptops: Compaq vs. Sony VAIO



## alex2029 (Oct 10, 2001)

Hi all, I found two models (one Compaq and one Sony) that have all the features I'm looking for:

Pentium IIII 1GHz
256 RAM
DVD and CDRW
IEEE1394 (Firewire)
Ethernet

The two models have similar specs and prices so I was wondering which brand would you recommend? I know the Dell Inspiron series of notebooks is much better, but these are much more expensive than the Compaq and Sony models.

I was leaning towards the Sony VAIO series before, but I noticed that they only offer software support for 90 days and that you can't purchase an extended support contract from Sony. You can get support after 90 days, but you have to pay per incident. 

With Compaq you get hardware and software support for 1 year and you can extend this further by purchasing a support contract, but I heard that the Compaq tech support is not that good. So, what should I do???

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Max19 (Jul 31, 2001)

Are you referring to a Pentium III? I couldn't find a Sony or a Compaq laptop with a Pentium IV.


----------



## alex2029 (Oct 10, 2001)

Oops, I did mean Pentium III, not Pentium IV or IIII as I incorrectly posted. BTW does anyone know when Pentium IV laptops will be coming out??? That will definitely lower the prices on the Pentium IIIs that are in the market now.


----------



## deuce (May 26, 2001)

I say *VIAO* hands down! Compaqs are great but not worth the money. They are overpriced as they don't exactly pack for the long-haul. Their tech support is crap so are paying for support you will never be able to use. (You might try to use it, but believe me, you won't be able to... lets just say it bites the big one... hard) But why would you really care about getting tech support from the manufacture if you have all the great people here at *TSG* behind you *150%* of the way? Let me tell you the people here are much better than any other tech support out there, and they are personable and free, and good people when you get to know them. (They loath to give up on any problem or any person) They will help you successfully more times then the other guys will. So if you still aren't worrying about tech support, then I say go for the Sony. Otherwise, if you want tech support from the manufacture, then depending on how many times you plan to run into trouble in the future, you may be better off with the Compaq, however I will strongly suggest that you try to vere away from Campaq if it is possible. I fell that Sony has much better quality (as all Sony products are) and you get more bang for your buck.

As for P4 laptops, I haven't seen any mention of them... but I have been a little dormant in that area lately. (doesn't mean I don't poke around though.) Just remember, if you are ever in need of help, we are all here for you... 150% of the way.


----------

